# Ο Θεός αγαπάει τον κλέφτη...



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2013)

Ο Θεός αγαπάει τον κλέφτη, αγαπάει και τον νοικοκύρη. Υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο στα αγγλικά; Διαφορετικά, πώς θα αποδίδατε αυτή την παροιμία; Ευχ!


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 2, 2013)

Αυτό το είδες; 

http://www.translatum.gr/etexts/pk/proverbs-greek.htm


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2013)

Προς το παρόν, δύο παρατηρήσεις:

1. Όταν γράφουμε «ο Θεός» και αναφερόμαστε στον θεό της θρησκείας μας, βάζουμε πάντα κεφαλαίο αρχικό. Π.χ. _δόξα τω Θεώ_.

2. Πάρα πολλές από τις αποδόσεις παροιμιών στο βιβλίο του Π. Καραγιώργου δεν είναι αντίστοιχες αγγλικές, αλλά απόπειρα απόδοσης των ελληνικών, όχι πάντα η καλύτερη δυνατή. Δεν είναι κακό να δώσεις την ακριβή απόδοση της ελληνικής παροιμίας, αλλά πρέπει να λες στον αναγνώστη πότε αυτό που δίνεις είναι δόκιμο στα αγγλικά και πότε όχι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2013)

Azi, είχα δει την απόδοση _God loves the burglar, but he loves the householder too_ και δεν με συγκίνησε ιδιαίτερα (ανάλογο πενιχρό αποτέλεσμα είχα και με τις δικές μου προσπάθειες).


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 2, 2013)

Έχεις δίκιο. Διάβασα παρακάτω και μου θυμίζει τη σατιρική απόδοση ελληνικών φράσεων στην αγγλική, όπως... "At the bottom bottom of the writing" :)


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 2, 2013)

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι η πιο πάνω παροιμία είναι σωστότερη ως εξής: "Ο Θεός αγαπάει τον κλέφτη, μα αγαπάει περισσότερο τον νοικοκύρη", αλλιώς όπως λένε και στα φόρα θα παρεξηγηθεί ο Θεός που αγαπάει τον κλέφτη το ίδιο με τον νοικοκύρη. 

Ως εκ τούτου θα προτιμούσα μια απόδοση του στιλ: The burglar wins once, but the householder wins all the time. 

Something along those lines, with the addition of God somewhere. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2013)

Να προσθέσω ότι είχα προβληματιστεί και είχα γράψει αρχικά το «Θεός» με πεζό επειδή δεν ξέρω σε ποιον θεό αναφέρεται η παροιμία. Ο τρέχων επικρατών Θεός εξ ορισμού _*δεν μπορεί να αγαπάει*_ τον κλέφτη («ου κλέψεις» κλπ)· αντίθετα, οι ΑΗΠ είχαν θεούς που προστάτευαν κλέφτες (άλλωστε, είχαμε και πολιτισμούς μεταξύ των ΑΗΠ που δίδασκαν την κλοπή κλπ κλπ....).

Στη συνέχεια, η παρατήρηση του Άζι είναι σωστή· πόσο «αγαπάει» ο Θεός τον κλέφτη σε σχέση με τον νοικοκύρη; Εξίσου, αν το θεωρήσουμε ότι όλοι είμαστε παιδιά κλπ κλπ, αλλά η παροιμία χρησιμοποιείται μόνο όταν έχει κερδίσει/γλιτώσει κάτι ο νοικοκύρης, οπότε πόσο εύλογο είναι το συμπέρασμα ότι «πάντα» κλπ...

Πιο πριν όμως, μια πιο βασική (ίσως και θεολογικής φύσης) απορία: Πόσο στέκει εδώ να αποδώσουμε το «αγαπάει» με το love; Άραγε δεν έχει σημασία η κατεύθυνση και το υποκείμενο της αγάπης;


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2013)

Τι έχω σκεφτεί ως τώρα και ίσως κάτι ταιριάζει:

God loves the sinner but hates the sin. (δόκιμο)
God loves a sinner, but loves a saint even more. (φτιαχτό)
God loves a/the thief, but loves his/the victim even more. (φτιαχτό)


----------



## Themis (Jan 2, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πόσο στέκει εδώ να αποδώσουμε το «αγαπάει» με το love;


God cares about the sinner, but cares about the virtuous too.
God cares about the sinner, but doesn't forget the virtuous either.


----------

